# No more Pink Feet!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been struggling for some time with Chloe chewing on her feet and therefore making them pink. I learned that she was allergic to chicken so i put her on NB Potato and Duck and she still chewed away. I took her to the vets and they put her on predisone, i gave it to her a couple of times but then decided to stop i didn't like the idea of her being on steroids. I tried Benadryl, oatmeal shampoo and nothing was working she just chewed away. I even sprayed the McNasty stuff on her feet and she chewed away while i was coughing up a lung (that stuff just irratated the heck out of me). I switched to the NB Sweet Potato and Fish and started using Malaseb shampoo and giving her zyrtec. I have always given her the 3V caps so i just continued. I'm happy to say that her pink feet are clearing up, you can't tell she had pink feet. I have a feeling that she is allergic to all poultry items and really think the change in her food is the biggest factor. I really didn't want to subject to any skin testing if i didn't need to. I'm just happy that we no longer have pink feet. :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that's great :aktion033: sparkey used to chew on his paws. I don't really know what fixed it. maybe it was the shoes or maybe the food. these things are so hard to figure out. 
I'm glad Chloe is doing much better :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yea Chloe!!!!
Our Boyz eat Sweet Potato and Venison.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that something worked for Chloe.... it gives me hope. Teddy chews his back paws and they are pretty
pink. I'll have to start eliminating foods and see what happens. Thanks for the update!

Debbie


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kallie chewed on her feet as well..........I was giving her "lamb" of all things and once I took her off of that, the chewing stopped. Guess that is the advantage of feeding one type of kibble at a time to easily eliminate the problem.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyy  
Great "investigative" work


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's great news. I've always heard that if they are allergic to chicken, they are probably allergic to poultry in general. Of course, it could be the Zyrtec. Lady's been on it for years since she couldn't take most antihistamines prescribed for dogs because of her seizure medication. My vet called the NC State vet school to find out what she could take. I am just glad it is finally generic and inexpensive. Even with only 1/4 of a pill, it used to be very expensive.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so great! Do you give the Zyrtec everyday? I'm wondering if that may help Bella with her itchies.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yay, that is great news! It takes up to 12 weeks for a food change to kick in.....she might not need the zyrtec forever.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great news


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is great news that she is not going at her paws as much now. I never knew that you could use zyrtec on dogs, or do they have an version for animals? :huh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 4 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699178


> That is great news that she is not going at her paws as much now. I never knew that you could use zyrtec on dogs, or do they have an version for animals? :huh:[/B]


It's the regular Zyrtec for humans my vet prescribed for Lady years ago after checking with the pharmacist at the vet school.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yay Debbie! That is great news :chili: :chili:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great news chicken and beef are number one and two food culprits and chewing paws is sign of food allergy. Also I read chicken can be a definite allergic reaction in white dogs more so than others. I am so glad you got to the bottom of it as is very frustrating. Be careful with malaseb if chewing paws as I called ivx company and they said that ingesting it from licking could make them sick so just a heads up. 


QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 4 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698863


> I have been struggling for some time with Chloe chewing on her feet and therefore making them pink. I learned that she was allergic to chicken so i put her on NB Potato and Duck and she still chewed away. I took her to the vets and they put her on predisone, i gave it to her a couple of times but then decided to stop i didn't like the idea of her being on steroids. I tried Benadryl, oatmeal shampoo and nothing was working she just chewed away. I even sprayed the McNasty stuff on her feet and she chewed away while i was coughing up a lung (that stuff just irratated the heck out of me). I switched to the NB Sweet Potato and Fish and started using Malaseb shampoo and giving her zyrtec. I have always given her the 3V caps so i just continued. I'm happy to say that her pink feet are clearing up, you can't tell she had pink feet. I have a feeling that she is allergic to all poultry items and really think the change in her food is the biggest factor. I really didn't want to subject to any skin testing if i didn't need to. I'm just happy that we no longer have pink feet. :chili:[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

antihistamines work well in conjuction with fish oil (3vcaps) as the fish oil is anti-inflammatory so could be the combination - it will be great if it is just food and not environmental as much easier to treat food than evironmental 





QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 4 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699052


> That's great news. I've always heard that if they are allergic to chicken, they are probably allergic to poultry in general. Of course, it could be the Zyrtec. Lady's been on it for years since she couldn't take most antihistamines prescribed for dogs because of her seizure medication. My vet called the NC State vet school to find out what she could take. I am just glad it is finally generic and inexpensive. Even with only 1/4 of a pill, it used to be very expensive.[/B]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

This is great news!!! 

Tina


----------

